# Can't find; need help: Burton boot stiffeners (tongue inserts)



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

What are these for?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

For stiffening up the tongue (forward lean) of your boots. Can't afford to buy new boots twice a season. I emailed Burton about this a couple days ago and they're supposedly looking into finding some for me, so we'll see.
I can usually get 2+ years out of a good pair of bindings, and 1-2 years out of a good board (as long as I don't impact damage it) but have never been able to get a full season out of a pair of boots.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I have a pair in the basement. I'll check when I get home. If I find them, they're yours.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh man that would be AWESOME!  Thanks for much for checking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

I found them. PM me your mailing address (or wherever you want them shipped) and I'll send them out this week. BTW, they were never used.


----------

